# Rfc first appointment



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm awaiting my first appointment at the rfc. I was referred on the 1st July 2011. Does any1 know when I should expect this appointment and what should I expect?
Any other info would be great.

Thanx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi hails

You should be seen normally within 9 weeks of being referred. From what i can remember the dr asks aboyt your prev history what test have been done and i think he/she may do an scan.. Seems like ages since we had oour inital appt. 

Hopefully this helps.

Jillyhen


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

great, that gives me a good idea of what to expect. I feel so far behind. Long road ahead. Thanks for the reply. xx


----------

